# due to mother...



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

my lovely spekktrum crossed over >>;;;;; 
i found out a day ago but yeah. bleh. 
not sure of cause of death.... )'=
it killed my happy week


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry! R.I.P Spekktrum


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

it sucks but shes really sorry for it


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

im sooo sorry for your loss


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

)=


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry :c


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i miss all R.I.P. Fishys.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh poor Spekktrum. =[ He's in a better place now and may he rest in peace! <=] 

I'm glad that your mother cares and that she's sorry. <=] Hopefully the accident won't happen with the next fish! <=]


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Soo sorry about Sekktrum. I'm sure you'll find a new friend soon.


----------

